# Your experience on the Auto Train?



## IndyRacingNut

I took the Auto train with my family last year to Disney World, and I wanted to relay my experience with ya'll. But I'd love to hear what others think about their own experience.

First of all, we realized that the Auto Train leaving Lorton, VA to Sanford, FL (and back) was going to be expensive. But other than not being able to stop at South of the Border, SC & pick up a bunch of fireworks, that not having to drive there and back would easily be worth the extra money, especially when travelling with 6 people.

The train left about 30 min late due to some late arrivals that they had to pack into the auto cars, but that was fine. Probably my favorite part of being able to take our minivan with us is that we could stuff the car with absolutely everything we could possibly need down in Florida, rather than worry about space concerns for 6 people AND our stuff. And no worries about baggage fees on any given airline...

Our family consists of myself, my girlfriend, and four boys, age 17, 15, 3 and 1. So we made sure that we booked far enough in advance (we booked it 5 months ahead), so that we could get the family bedroom for the adults & little ones, and a roomette for the teenagers. Anyone with a similar aged family can sympathize with me that we simply could NOT handle yet another family vacation with teenagers and toddlers in the same car for the entire trip from VA to FL.

I tell you, just the fact that you can get up, walk around, check out other cars, chill out in your own room, use the free WiFi, make use of the arcade on the bottom floor of one of the cars, etc...It made travelling with a couple of sullen teenagers a breeze. We hardly saw them except at meal times. Speaking of dinner & breakfast....

Sometime in the afternoon, our room attendant took our preferred time to eat dinner...I asked for the earliest dinner time, because with little ones & hungry teens, it could get ugly if we wait till late. I chose the beef tenderloin & my GF chose the salmon. Of course, the 3yr old had his chicken choo-choos (nuggets). Dinner was surprisingly very good & sure beat the bag of peanuts we'd have had on the airplane.

After dinner, my GF retired to the family bedroom with the baby & I took my 3 yr old son to the observation car to take in the sights before it got dark. To this day, he still talks about the cows he saw and all the trees going so fast!!

To my surprise, the younger kids did remarkably well in sleeping on the train. My GF slept on the bottom along with the baby, and my 3yr old & I slept on the top bunk. Thank God they have those straps that serve as bed rails, because I had to get up in the middle of the night to pee & saw him up against them...otherwise, he'd have rolled right off! So I took him off from the top bunk & put him on the bottom in case it happened again. Best part of a family room is that you have windows on BOTH sides of train...but the big tradeoff is that there is not an in-room toilet/shower. VERY inconvenient when travelling with children. The teenagers reported that they stayed up till past midnight roaming the cars & playing video games & watching one of the movies they had there on the train.

At sometime in the middle of the night we made a stop in South Carolina, I think, & I peeked outside to see new crewmembers coming onto the train & various supplies being loaded onto the train & someone doing something with a big hose to the side of the cars (refilling the water & draining sewage I have to assume), but I'm a light sleeper anyways, so I was able to handle the one stop with no problem. Everyone else was conked out....I honestly think the rhythmic sound of the train on the rails helped the baby sleep through the night for the first time I can recall.

I normally wake up super early (at or before 5am) so I got dressed, & just went to the club car to enjoy some reading time to myself. Once 6am rolled around, I got everyone up & had everyone head over to breakfast. Nice part I learned is that although breakfast service starts at 6am, they normally don't announce it to the coach passengers until around 7am, so we had a nice quiet continental breakfast, which gives everyone a nice choice of food without being picky.

The rest of the morning was spent just enjoying time in the family room playing cards or watching the scenery roll by in the observation car. And let me tell you, the conductors and everyone working on our train really went out of their way to make the trip (and the trip back!) a special one for my 3 year old...It was his first train ride, and although I know most of us don't remember much at that age, there are certain things I remember when I was that age, and I am POSITIVE that this will be one of those for him. If he doesn't, I have plenty of video from this trip.

Once we got to Sanford, we had to wait about an hour for our car to get unloaded and then we spent two wonderful weeks in and around the Orlando area...going from places like Disney World, to Medieval Times, to the Kennedy Space Center and a couple of other places.

The ride back to VA was just as fun as the ride to FL was.

Yeah sure, we could have spent less money if we just drove there, but when you realize that you can have just as much fun TRAVELLING as you do at your destination, only then will you realize what a fantastic value the Auto Train is.


----------



## haolerider

IndyRacingNut said:


> I took the Auto train with my family last year to Disney World, and I wanted to relay my experience with ya'll. But I'd love to hear what others think about their own experience.
> 
> First of all, we realized that the Auto Train leaving Lorton, VA to Sanford, FL (and back) was going to be expensive. But other than not being able to stop at South of the Border, SC & pick up a bunch of fireworks, that not having to drive there and back would easily be worth the extra money, especially when travelling with 6 people.
> 
> The train left about 30 min late due to some late arrivals that they had to pack into the auto cars, but that was fine. Probably my favorite part of being able to take our minivan with us is that we could stuff the car with absolutely everything we could possibly need down in Florida, rather than worry about space concerns for 6 people AND our stuff. And no worries about baggage fees on any given airline...
> 
> Our family consists of myself, my girlfriend, and four boys, age 17, 15, 3 and 1. So we made sure that we booked far enough in advance (we booked it 5 months ahead), so that we could get the family bedroom for the adults & little ones, and a roomette for the teenagers. Anyone with a similar aged family can sympathize with me that we simply could NOT handle yet another family vacation with teenagers and toddlers in the same car for the entire trip from VA to FL.
> 
> I tell you, just the fact that you can get up, walk around, check out other cars, chill out in your own room, use the free WiFi, make use of the arcade on the bottom floor of one of the cars, etc...It made travelling with a couple of sullen teenagers a breeze. We hardly saw them except at meal times. Speaking of dinner & breakfast....
> 
> Sometime in the afternoon, our room attendant took our preferred time to eat dinner...I asked for the earliest dinner time, because with little ones & hungry teens, it could get ugly if we wait till late. I chose the beef tenderloin & my GF chose the salmon. Of course, the 3yr old had his chicken choo-choos (nuggets). Dinner was surprisingly very good & sure beat the bag of peanuts we'd have had on the airplane.
> 
> After dinner, my GF retired to the family bedroom with the baby & I took my 3 yr old son to the observation car to take in the sights before it got dark. To this day, he still talks about the cows he saw and all the trees going so fast!!
> 
> To my surprise, the younger kids did remarkably well in sleeping on the train. My GF slept on the bottom along with the baby, and my 3yr old & I slept on the top bunk. Thank God they have those straps that serve as bed rails, because I had to get up in the middle of the night to pee & saw him up against them...otherwise, he'd have rolled right off! So I took him off from the top bunk & put him on the bottom in case it happened again. Best part of a family room is that you have windows on BOTH sides of train...but the big tradeoff is that there is not an in-room toilet/shower. VERY inconvenient when travelling with children. The teenagers reported that they stayed up till past midnight roaming the cars & playing video games & watching one of the movies they had there on the train.
> 
> At sometime in the middle of the night we made a stop in South Carolina, I think, & I peeked outside to see new crewmembers coming onto the train & various supplies being loaded onto the train & someone doing something with a big hose to the side of the cars (refilling the water & draining sewage I have to assume), but I'm a light sleeper anyways, so I was able to handle the one stop with no problem. Everyone else was conked out....I honestly think the rhythmic sound of the train on the rails helped the baby sleep through the night for the first time I can recall.
> 
> I normally wake up super early (at or before 5am) so I got dressed, & just went to the club car to enjoy some reading time to myself. Once 6am rolled around, I got everyone up & had everyone head over to breakfast. Nice part I learned is that although breakfast service starts at 6am, they normally don't announce it to the coach passengers until around 7am, so we had a nice quiet continental breakfast, which gives everyone a nice choice of food without being picky.
> 
> The rest of the morning was spent just enjoying time in the family room playing cards or watching the scenery roll by in the observation car. And let me tell you, the conductors and everyone working on our train really went out of their way to make the trip (and the trip back!) a special one for my 3 year old...It was his first train ride, and although I know most of us don't remember much at that age, there are certain things I remember when I was that age, and I am POSITIVE that this will be one of those for him. If he doesn't, I have plenty of video from this trip.
> 
> Once we got to Sanford, we had to wait about an hour for our car to get unloaded and then we spent two wonderful weeks in and around the Orlando area...going from places like Disney World, to Medieval Times, to the Kennedy Space Center and a couple of other places.
> 
> The ride back to VA was just as fun as the ride to FL was.
> 
> Yeah sure, we could have spent less money if we just drove there, but when you realize that you can have just as much fun TRAVELLING as you do at your destination, only then will you realize what a fantastic value the Auto Train is.


What a great report. This realy confirmas the value or the Auto Train and gives is all more reason to keep it operational.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

haolerider said:


> What a great report.


I agree, and think it belongs with all the other great reports and travelogues.


----------



## the_traveler

I agree, and will move it there!


----------



## AutoTrDvr

IndyRacingNut said:


> Yeah sure, we could have spent less money if we just drove there, but when you realize that you can have just as much fun TRAVELLING as you do at your destination, only then will you realize what a fantastic value the Auto Train is.


By jove, I think you've got it! And what most people don't factor into the cost calculation is the savings in wear & tear on the car. If you travel in coach, and you don't select the "AV" fee, it's just about a competitive cost with driving the same distance (and staying overnight one night along the way). And your meals are included. If you want a room, that's extra, but I consider it "worth it."

I've had nothing but good experiences on the AT, overall. In the 7 round trips I've taken, there has been only one significant delay in arrival at LOR so far. The SCAs have also been great, overall. There was only one SCA that had a bit of a "motor mouth" on the PA, but other than that...


----------



## Ryan

I've done it once, and my experience perfectly matches yours. It's a perfect way to travel.


----------



## Shanghai

Thanks for the fine report. I would like to try the Auto Train, but Amtrak will not

permit our Archie aboard. Archie is our dog!! Maybe one time, we will board him with

our vet and take the AT.


----------



## rrdude

We've probably done the A.T. 6 or 7 times, RT, and only had one crew that wasn't top notch. I was a little surprised that your TA-S came around to your room for dinner reservations, every time I've ridden, either North or South, they've always taken our meal request times at check-in. Did you travel in a non-peak period perhaps?

For those of you traveling on the AT in the future, hope you get a crew that has John McCargo as the "Chief". I guess his official title is "Operations Supervisor, Amtrak Auto Train" but he's a great guy, and runs a GREAT train.

The only thing I'd really like to see them "up the ante" on, is their wine tasting. It's pretty much just "wine drinking" without any real tasting or info, but that appeals to the masses I guess. Just learned many, many trips ago to get to the diner/CCC EARLY, so you can scope out a good seat.

Many of the staff on crew 3(?) have seen me on several trips, and know me as the "Two-Dollar Bill Guy".

The A.T. is good, and with just a little bit of effort, could be even better. But why give away something more, when it's selling out? That's just plain business sense.


----------



## pennyk

Shanghai said:


> Thanks for the fine report. I would like to try the Auto Train, but Amtrak will not
> 
> permit our Archie aboard. Archie is our dog!! Maybe one time, we will board him with
> 
> our vet and take the AT.


I agree. Great report. I have not taken the AT in over 10 years, but would like to take it again, but do not want my car in the DC area. Maybe Shanghai can teach Archie how to drive and he can watch my car for me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dovecote

I have been on the AT, the Auto Train and the Appalachian Trail. On the rail about a dozen or so times. I have been fortunate on almost all of the trips to receive the low bucket fare of around $475 for a roomette and standard vehicle accomodation charge. After that I consider it a little pricey as compared to driving. I always remain flexible in my trvael dates and only once had to pull out of my AGR points to ride the train in lieu of paying for a rate that was more than my budget.

Second me as surprised that your dinner reservations were not made during the check-in process. I also agree that John Margo is a class act and keep my fingers crossed that he will be serving the train. He does an informative announcement on the passenger and auto count (as well as other Chief's). He does run a great train.

The evening meal is usually top notch although my wife and I hit a two trip spell that disappointed us with overcooked entrees. I also agree that there is no "tasting" in the Wine Tasting Social and "drinking" is a kind word for which I would describe as "guzzling". It is however a nice social event that must not be missed. Do not wait for an annoucement to attend.

My wife and I have been skipping the continental breakfast the last 4 or so times. Cold cereal does not do it for us. We wait to get a nice hot meal after detraining. If the train is late in arriving than we will go to the lounge car and purchase snacks (hummus platter is our favorite) to tied us over.


----------



## ScottRu

Also multiple roundtrips on the AT...each one has been a delight. (The experienced AT-ers even have a good time waiting for their car at the end... seeing who gets off early. We've been nearly the first, and nearly the last. Doesn't really make much difference to us...you just have to build that in to your experience.)

I've been amazed at how long the staff have been with the train. It's as if once there, they don't leave. And they have routinely been cordial, helpful and professional.

My wife's taking the car down in March. (I have a bit of work in New Orleans, so I'm taking the Crecent from NYC to New Orleans -- then flying to Orlando.) We'll be returning via AT in early April. Looking forward to it.

Scott


----------



## vacationer1954

IndyRacingNut said:


> I tell you, just the fact that you can get up, walk around, check out other cars, chill out in your own room, use the free WiFi, make use of the arcade on the bottom floor of one of the cars, etc...It made travelling with a couple of sullen teenagers a breeze. We hardly saw them except at meal times. Speaking of dinner & breakfast....
> 
> Sometime in the afternoon, our room attendant took our preferred time to eat dinner...


Have there been a lot of changes on the Auto Train recently? I don't remember WiFi on the train, nor do I remember an arcade on the trains? And don't you set up dinner time when you check in?


----------



## vacationer1954

We just received a reply from Amtrak about this: WiFi has not been added to the Auto Train yet.


----------



## Dovecote

vacationer1954 said:


> We just received a reply from Amtrak about this: WiFi has not been added to the Auto Train yet.


Just to add that free WIFI is available in the waiting area of both stations.


----------



## Nightrider

I wonder why they can't offer a hot breakfast buffet aboard? Just a few simple items--scrambled eggs, bacon, sausage, home fries, hot oatmeal to the already offered cold items would be very nice.

As for crew staying long, I believe they are a 'seniority district' unto themselves. They may have to start at bottom if they transfer, and they don't have to worry about being 'bumped' by senior OBS staff from other districts.

And besides, why would they want to transfer? The AT is probably the best long-haul train to work in the entire system. Only one night each way. No intermediate stops to work.

And passengers that are in the 'vacation frame of mind', for the most part, similar to what you might encounter on a cruise.


----------



## AlanB

Nightrider said:


> I wonder why they can't offer a hot breakfast buffet aboard? Just a few simple items--scrambled eggs, bacon, sausage, home fries, hot oatmeal to the already offered cold items would be very nice.


There simply isn't enough time to feed 200+ a hot breakfast, buffet or not.



Nightrider said:


> As for crew staying long, I believe they are a 'seniority district' unto themselves. They may have to start at bottom if they transfer, and they don't have to worry about being 'bumped' by senior OBS staff from other districts.And besides, why would they want to transfer? The AT is probably the best long-haul train to work in the entire system. Only one night each way. No intermediate stops to work.


The Auto Train has a different contract for the crews from the rest of Amtrak. So anyone transferring to/from loses all seniority.


----------



## VentureForth

Shanghai said:


> Thanks for the fine report. I would like to try the Auto Train, but Amtrak will notpermit our Archie aboard. Archie is our dog!! Maybe one time, we will board him with
> 
> our vet and take the AT.


My first thought was "Why do y'all want to take your VET on *board* just to bring your dog?"


----------



## Stu

The comments about wifi contradict. Is there wifi on the AT? Thank you.


----------



## TurboDad

On Wi-Fi - I've not had wi-fi on the last two times I've taken the Autotrain. That doesn't mean it doesn't exist, but I wasn't able to get any wifi signal. Didn't bother me entirely too much, as I was on 3G tethering for most of the trip, except the areas in Georgia and North Florida where you have absolutely no signal at all (on AT&T at least).

As to my own experiences on the Auto Train, I just wrote up a little article on my blog with photos & such - mostly to try to convince my friends to try out the train as well. See:

http://www.scientologyparent.com/traveling-with-children-on-the-train/

In all I LOVE the auto train, and I honestly hope they expand this service.


----------



## AlanB

Stu said:


> The comments about wifi contradict. Is there wifi on the AT? Thank you.


No WiFi on the Auto Train.


----------

